# /sbin/splash logstring

## stream

ich habe mit dem howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=splash

bootsplash installiert

bootsplash funktioniert auch ohne probleme nur wird jetzt beim laden von allen diensten, modulen,...

Usage: /sbin/splash logstring

/sbin/splash -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

angezeigt

bsp:

.....

Starting metalog ....

Usage: /sbin/splash logstring

/sbin/splash -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

Bringing eth0 up...

Usage: /sbin/splash logstring

/sbin/splash -s [-u unit] -n [cfgfile]

......

forum suche hab ich schon verwendet (leider ohne fund)

----------

## hulk2nd

... hab dasselbe problem ...

----------

## semiSfear

Same here. Uhm if you guys find a solution, you think anyone could translate it to english perhaps. My german isn't so good. Thanks in advance   :Smile: 

----------

## hulk2nd

of course we will. i hate it. i solved the problem once but i don't remember how i did that   :Confused: 

----------

## grzewho

same prob. here. i haven`t changed anything but suddenly got the same message as you guys. hope to see a solution soon!

----------

## Admiral LSD

I started getting this problem when I emerged the latest baselayout a few days ago. Hopefully a solution to this can be found soon.

----------

## Neo_0815

Dasselbe Problem bei mir ... nervig ist es schon, ich seh beim an und abmelden nur noch diesen Spam ...  :Sad: .

MfG

----------

## hulk2nd

es ist keine lösung, nichtmal wirklich ein workaround aber die wahl des kleineren übels wenn man nicht auf baselayout 1.8.6.10 downgraden will. wenn man den patch ( http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/bootsplash-patch-0.5.2.tar.gz ) mit ./install.sh ausführt und baselayout 1.8.6.10 zum patchen auswählt, verschwindet das /sbin/splash logstring. andererseits kommt halt immer diesee booting system zeile. wenn jemand von euch silent splash benutzt isser fein raus, aber wer keinen, sondern nur den normalen bootsplash benutzt, bekommt halt immer diese zeile. ist nicht tragisch, aber auch nicht so toll

diese zeile kann man auch irgendwie auskommentieren aber bei mir hats zumindest in /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf nicht funktioniert.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Molotov

Hatte das Problem auch, nervt scho ziemlich beim Start   :Smile: 

Aber das hat mir geholfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=705884#705884

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Mir leider nicht, hab immer noch diese nervigen Meldungen bei Boot/Shutdown.  :Sad: 

----------

## hulk2nd

such nach dem folgenden string in /etc/init.d/functions.sh:

```
/sbin/splash "${myscript}" "${action}"
```

 und änder ihn ab in 

```
/sbin/splash "${myscript} ${action}"
```

 kommt insgesamt zwei mal vor. wenn du bei beiden die " entfernt hast, gehts.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Sprech ich spanisch?

Ich sagte doch dass es bei mir nicht klappt...und ja, es ist an beiden Stellen angepasst...

----------

## wutschi

huhu ihr alle,

bei mir hat es geholfen, als ich 

```
/sbin/splash "${myscript}" "${action}"
```

in das hier abgeändert hab (zweimal  :Wink:  )

```
/sbin/splash -u "${myscript}" -n "${action}"
```

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Tja, auch das hats nicht gebracht. Habs an beiden STellen editiert, und immer noch die Meldungen beim Start. Das ist doch echt zum verzweifeln...

----------

## hulk2nd

kommentier die blöden zwei zeilen doch einfach mal aus mit # und schau obs dann immer noch kommt. wenn ja, weisste wenigstens schonmal das du dir weitere modifikationen an den zeilen sparen kannst weils eh nix damit zu tun hat,

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Hab sie auskommentiert und die Meldungen kommen immer noch. Und das Splash wird am Ende auch angeziegt. Also liegt es doch nicht an diesen 2 Zeilen, dass die blöden Meldungen kommen, aber ich weiß einfach nicht worans noch liegen könnte...

----------

